# 21η Μαρτίου: Παγκόσμια Ημέρα κατά του Ρατσισμού



## nickel (Mar 21, 2009)

Σήμερα που είναι η παγκόσμια ημέρα κατά του ρατσισμού, και επειδή έχω αηδιάσει όλο αυτόν τον καιρό με τις ειδήσεις για τους λήσταρχους που τους λέμε golden boys και που μόνο τους μέλημα μέσα στο χαμό είναι να εξασφαλίσουν το επιμίσθιό τους (λέγε με bonus), θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω αυτό το νήμα στον Νεοϋορκέζο κύριο Χόρχε Μουνιόζ, από την Κολομβία, κάτοικο του Κουίνς.

Διαβάστε για αυτόν εδώ.


Με γλωσσική χροιά, το κείμενο του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη _Αγαπητέ Γκάζι, αγαπητέ Μιχάλη_.

Σήμερα είναι και η παγκόσμια μέρα της ποίησης.
Επίσης, αν δεν κάνουν λάθος αυτοί, _χτες_ ήταν η παγκόσμια μέρα του ύπνου, αλλά νομίζω ότι στο Μέγκα είπαν ότι είναι σήμερα. Τέλος, εκτός του ότι είναι και η εαρινή ισημερία, σήμερα έχουν γενέθλια και δύο αγαπημένοι μου άνθρωποι, αλλά αυτό δεν σας ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 22, 2009)

Απορώ πώς σου ξέφυγε οτι 21 Μαρτίου είναι (ή ήταν) και Πρωτοχρονιά (Newroz, Nayrouz, Nowruz, ή Ναβασάρτ) για ένα σωρό κόσμο: Κούρδους, Αρμένιους, Πέρσες , Μπαχάι και πιθανόν και άλλους που αγνοώ.
Καλή χρονιά και καλή μας άνοιξη, λοιπόν!
:)


----------

